# [FreeNAS] Error accessing window share



## guntag (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm trying to access a window share from my FreeNAS:


```
vm_freenas# mount_smbfs -I 192.168.1.40 //test@192.168.1.40/Test /mnt/test
```

and I get this error: 
	
	



```
mount_smbfs: kldload(smbfs): No such file or directory
```

Can you help me to resolve it? For information here is the *smbclient -L* result:


```
vm_freenas# smbclient -L 192.168.1.40 -U="test"
WARNING: Ignoring invalid value '' for parameter 'security'
Enter test's password:
Domain=[FREENAS] OS=[Windows Server 2003 3790 Service Pack 2] Server=[Windows Server 2003 5.2]

        Sharename       Type      Comment
        ---------       ----      -------
        Logiciel        Disk      Dossier partag        C$              Disk      Partage par d Utilisateurs    Disk      Dossiers personnels pour les utilisateurs
        Test            Disk
        Vid     Photos          Disk      Dossier partag        tv enregistr   IPC$            IPC       IPC distant
        ADMIN$          Disk      Administration        D$              Disk      Partage par d Musique         Disk      Dossier partag        Public          Disk      Dossier partagsession request to 192.168.1.40 failed (Called name not present)
session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)
Domain=[FREENAS] OS=[Windows Server 2003 3790 Service Pack 2] Server=[Windows Server 2003 5.2]

        Server               Comment
        ---------            -------

        Workgroup            Master
        ---------            -------
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 14, 2011)

Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2011)

On a FreeBSD machine you would just
`# kldload smbfs`


----------



## guntag (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok, I tried it:


```
vm_freenas# kldload smbfs
kldload: can't load smbfs: No such file or directory
```

So I verified by 


```
vm_freenas# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   24 0xc0400000 cf6ba0   kernel
 2    1 0xc10f7000 1693c    geom_mirror.ko
 3    1 0xc110e000 17cf0    geom_raid3.ko
 4    1 0xc1126000 7864     geom_stripe.ko
 5    1 0xc461d000 137000   zfs.ko
 6    1 0xc4754000 3000     opensolaris.ko
 7    1 0xc4b44000 4000     vmmemctl.ko
 8    1 0xc4b48000 5000     vmxnet.ko
 9    1 0xc4b4d000 5000     vmblock.ko
10    1 0xc4b53000 b000     vmhgfs.ko
```

Does it mean that smbfs is not installed?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2011)

It's either buildin the kernel or a module. No idea what the kernel of FreeNAS contains.


----------



## guntag (Mar 16, 2011)

So, is it possible to add it?


----------



## rickavner (Mar 17, 2011)

Which version of FreeNAS you are using? On 0.7.2 "smbfs" module is present. You can load it directly using 
	
	



```
kldload smbfs
```


----------



## guntag (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm using FreeNAS-8.0-RC3-i386. Do you think I should change the version for an older one?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2011)

guntag said:
			
		

> I'm using FreeNAS-8.0-RC3-i386. Do you think I should change the version for an older one?



That doesn't make sense. If 7.x supports it, 8.x usually does too.


----------



## guntag (Mar 20, 2011)

Maybe but it doesn't work. I will post on the FreeNAS forum and be back to give you the reason.


----------



## guntag (Mar 20, 2011)

It's ok with the v7.2 of freenas ^^

Ty all


----------



## guntag (Mar 21, 2011)

Ugh, what have I forgotten?


```
vmfreenas:/var/etc# mount_smbfs -I 192.168.1.40 //laurent@192.168.1.40/Test /mnt/test
Password:
mount_smbfs: unable to open connection: syserr = Connection reset by peer
```

So I add this:

```
client lanman auth = yes
lanman auth = yes
```
in /etc/var/smb.conf.

And I tried to check:

```
vmfreenas:/var/etc# smbtree
Enter laurent's password: 
WORKGROUP
	\\BBOX           		
cli_rpc_pipe_open_noauth: rpc_pipe_bind for pipe \srvsvc failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
		\\BBOX\ADMIN$         	IPC Service ()
		\\BBOX\IPC$           	IPC Service ()
STE_ODILE
	\\VMFREENAS      		FreeNAS Server
		\\VMFREENAS\IPC$           	IPC Service (FreeNAS Server)
	\\MEDIACENTER    		
	\\FREENAS        		
		\\FREENAS\Public         	Dossier partagÃ© pour les fichiers divers
		\\FREENAS\Musique        	Dossier partagÃ© pour la musique
		\\FREENAS\D$             	Partage par dÃ©faut
		\\FREENAS\ADMIN$         	Administration Ã  distance
		\\FREENAS\IPC$           	IPC distant
		\\FREENAS\tv enregistrÃ©e	Dossier partagÃ© pour les programmes TV enregistrÃ©s de Windows Media Center
		\\FREENAS\Photos         	Dossier partagÃ© pour les photos
		\\FREENAS\VidÃ©os        	Dossier partagÃ© pour les vidÃ©os
		\\FREENAS\Test           	
		\\FREENAS\Utilisateurs   	Dossiers personnels pour les utilisateurs
		\\FREENAS\C$             	Partage par dÃ©faut
		\\FREENAS\Logiciel       	Dossier partagÃ© pour les programmes dâ€™installation de logiciels
	\\ENTREE
```

What else can I check to find the cause of this error?


----------



## guntag (Apr 3, 2011)

So, I leave Freenas for OpenBSD and it's working better. This problem is solved.


----------

